# 1gb of ram noticeable?



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi guys. I am really wanting to get a nexus 7, but I have serious concerns with only one gig of ram. I recently went from a Galaxy Nexus phone to the N4 and its a huge difference, so I am concerned that the N7 won't perform well with just 1gig or ram like my GNex had, but on the other hand the N7 has a quad core so I'm assuming that helps.

The N7, would be used primarily for web browsing and maybe some games and movies occasionally.

I really don't want to buy a device that is going to feel like it has the same performance as the GNex.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I think the N7 is pretty smooth. Probably due to the Quad Core processor. I'm sure it will perform well with whatever plans you have. I'm running Rootbox/Lean Kernel on mine. Runs like a champ.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

I have both, N7 and VZW Gnex. The N7 smokes the phone, you'll be fine.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the updates. I didn't realize that staples sells the Nexus tablets, so I went over there last night and tried it out. It was running 4.2.1, so I updated it.

I will say it is not as smooth as my N4. I think I'll just wait til the 2nd gen nexus tabs are released and tough it out with my Nook Color.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't know. I've enjoyed my tablet since I got mine. Though I don't run 4.2.2 currently in it, it runs real good with Paranoid Android 2.54 I believe. I don't notice any particular lag on it or anything and it handles the games I play on it like a champ. Of course, YMMV.


----------



## mandog202 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have gotten used to my note 2 with 2gb, and the n7 does feel a bit sluggish to me on 4.2

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

